# Roko's 2007/2008 Thread



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Huge season for Roko in Italy this season, starting at PG for Lotticatica Roma.

First Euroleague game of the season:
http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=10&clubcode=rom

8 assists in the loss.

I haven't found a good source for their Italian league boxscores. If someone could figure that out, would be much appreciated.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I hope this is the last Roko watch that we do. The guy is like 24? It's starting to look like that he'll never put on a Raptors uniform.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Only 1 turnover to those 8 dimes....I like that!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I hope this is the last Roko watch that we do. The guy is like 24? It's starting to look like that he'll never put on a Raptors uniform.


did you watch him against the Raps? BC has said he's still in the Raps plans. i can't help but be excited about having such a significant prospect stashed in Europe.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice stats 8 dimes and 1 turnover, Roko be doing his thang' :biggrin:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> did you watch him against the Raps? BC has said he's still in the Raps plans. i can't help but be excited about having such a significant prospect stashed in Europe.


I did, although it was just 1 game. If he is good enough he would've already made it over to the NBA. Even if the Raptors are full at the PG, if he really is that good some other team would've offer us a decent trade for him or something. I liked what I saw from Ukic, but him not coming over all these years makes me think that something is wrong with him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This will be his first year getting significant playing time on a Euroleague time - let's see what he can do before you write him off. Just like a lot of good euro players, his contract has kept him at arm's reach. We don't need him now or in the near future so there's a good reason we haven't brought him over. If he starts playing well in a starting role, other teams will start taking notice.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Take a look at Garbajosa.....he came over at an older age, and Roko is till fairly young.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

19 points, 8 assists but Roma loses euroleague game 2:

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=24

Any leads on Italian League boxscores?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Any leads on Italian League boxscores?


Italian league website is www.legabasket.it as for results its this one: http://195.56.77.208/stand/

Two first Roma's Euroleague games were against huge favourites of all Euroleague. Also both games were on road. Whats interesting that with not impressive roster Roma could have pulled both games of, especially first one against raining champs Panathinaikos. Ukic is having a great season so far. I was sceptical of what I saw in him in his days at Tau Ceramica and Barcelona, but it seems that limited playing time had really big effect on him. Now hes doing really well and is still improving.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Italian league website is www.legabasket.it as for results its this one: http://195.56.77.208/stand/
> 
> Two first Roma's Euroleague games were against huge favourites of all Euroleague. Also both games were on road. Whats interesting that with not impressive roster Roma could have pulled both games of, especially first one against raining champs Panathinaikos. Ukic is having a great season so far. I was sceptical of what I saw in him in his days at Tau Ceramica and Barcelona, but it seems that limited playing time had really big effect on him. Now hes doing really well and is still improving.


Ukic played against former Raptor Pape Sow.. who had a pretty statline himself..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

15 points and 5 assists in most recent italian league action.

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63007

thanks Zal. repped.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Solid start....I hope he puts a whole season together.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63018

12/1/1 in italian league win over benetton.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=33

9/5/2 in bad euroleague loss.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Not the numbers I would like to see over the last 2 games, but what Raptor has played well over the last 2?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

10/2/3 in Rome's latest Italian League W: http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63035

15/3/3 in latest Euroleague W: http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamenumber=4&gamecode=48&phasetypecode=rs 
4 steals


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Steady numbers.....and I like the fact they came in two wins!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

SkyWalk, is he getting good burn (he seems to judging from his lines).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

minutes have dipped a little, i thiink


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

SkywalkerAC said:


> minutes have dipped a little, i thiink


It looks like he's getting a fair shake, which is all we really wanted. From the looks of it, it's seems like he must be among the team leader in PT. That exponentially better than his situation last year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and his team is ranked second in italy. anyone see where Benetton is at these days? yikes


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

15, 2 and 1 in loss to Milt's team: http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=58


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Haha Milt


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I like the fact that he is scoring fair;y well....the assist numbers are always low in Europe.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

11/3/3 in Italian league play thus far. in 26 minutes. 

roko has very good scoring ability. uses his length well, like jose stretching out for layups. 

still not playing as many minutes as you'd like but the production is there. 

was hoping for a better percentage from 3. something tells me he's probably not getting/taking that many open ones though.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> 11/3/3 in Italian league play thus far. in 26 minutes.
> 
> roko has very good scoring ability. uses his length well, like jose stretching out for layups.
> 
> ...


Don't forget these are 40 minute games....so he is still playing 65% of the time....not bad, but 30 minutes a night would be nice.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roko with DNPs in last couple of games. Don't know what the story is...

Can someone remind me where Georgio Prentisis is playing?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Roko with DNPs in last couple of games. Don't know what the story is...
> 
> Can someone remind me where Georgio Prentisis is playing?


He is with a Greek team and playing fairly well when I last looked....sorry I can't remember the name of the team....it may be the same one that the Big guy that the Clippers have the rights to is playing on.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

how tall is roko


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

bigbabyjesus said:


> how tall is roko


Legit 6'5


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

nice, possible ginobili player for us in the future im hoping

from everything i hear he sounds like that kinda of player, that can just use his quickness and great ballhandling to get to the hoop whenever he wants and distribute for others.

like rudy fernandez as well


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah, i see the same kinda player. thanks to calderon i'm gaining SO much respect for the guy that can stretch out off that last step to the layup. 

barbosa is one of the biggest freaks ever when it comes to this layup ability - guy took off from about 10 feet on the run for the finger roll yesterday and made it look so easy that the commentators barely blinked.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63060

12/1/3 in latest Italian league game. Has he lost his starting job to Allan Ray? He may be coming back off injury; not sure.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

nice numbers off the bench!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Dang, I hope Ray didn't out work Roko or is more talented than him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63096

7/2/5 and +20 off the bench.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

shookem said:


> Dang, I hope Ray didn't out work Roko or is more talented than him.


He is playing with injured back over last mounth. Roma is haveing many problems this year with injuris, and mostley playing with 5 or 6 healty players. his coach repesa said to newspapper that roko is playing without practises. ray is mostley playing on sg.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

9/2/4 in latest Lega A match, in 18 impressive minutes. http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63120

12/2/4 in latest euroleague victory, in 26 minutes. http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=132


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If the sore back is true, then his numbers are very good in those limited minutes....lets hope he is turning the corner health wise and will start to get 28-32 minutes a game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roko with perhaps the biggest game of his young career in a 1-point, overtime W. Looks like he's starting again.

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=142


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

apparently he hit the game winner over Milt Palacio .. lol, nice


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

He played over 40 minutes.....I would like to think that he is now healthy and ready to play big minutes! Great game Roko...


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

He stil isn't completley healty, but other Roma PG Jacopo Giachetti injured his knee and likle will be out for season. In regular part he mised potential game wining FT, but in overtime he hit game wining lay-up.

interviw on euroleague net with coach Repesa. in one part is about Roko's injury

http://www.euroleague.net/features/...-mail-jasmin-repesa-lottomatica-roma?smid=223


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boris said:


> He stil isn't completley healty, but other Roma PG Jacopo Giachetti injured his knee and likle will be out for season. In regular part he mised potential game wining FT, but in overtime he hit game wining lay-up.
> 
> interviw on euroleague net with coach Repesa. in one part is about Roko's injury
> 
> http://www.euroleague.net/features/...-mail-jasmin-repesa-lottomatica-roma?smid=223


Great find...that shed lots of light on the situation....Roko is due to play more minutes and put up even better numbers!


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

Boris said:


> He stil isn't completley healty, but other Roma PG Jacopo Giachetti injured his knee and likle will be out for season. In regular part he mised potential game wining FT, but in overtime he hit game wining lay-up.
> 
> interviw on euroleague net with coach Repesa. in one part is about Roko's injury
> 
> http://www.euroleague.net/features/...-mail-jasmin-repesa-lottomatica-roma?smid=223


Not wishing ill on the injured guy, but that probably means Ukic is going to get as many minutes as he can handle. Not a bad thing for his development.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roko gets leaned on and comes up short against Napoli.
http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63125
39 minutes!
Jumaine Jones with 44!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Roko gets leaned on and comes up short against Napoli.
> http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63125
> 39 minutes!
> Jumaine Jones with 44!


Thats 44 minutes for anyone that was thinking otherwise.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

15/5/4 in latest ACB win, playing a healthy 33 minutes.
http://www.fibaeurope.com/cid_KNce8jInH7Qj1EsyH5rjn2.gameID_5872-C-10-5.compID_BYg5Rb55Jw-G5I3MZ6JB01.season_2008.roundID_5839.html#{1069DEBF-F6B0-48E8-9680-5C0DE029CF6B}

12/2/4 in euroleague win over his old team, barcelona.
http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=155


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll take those numbers.

One thing i noticed in the box score is that they keep track of fouls for and drawn....I really like that idea!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=167

19/6/1 in euroleague loss.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

http://www.sportal.hr/vld/sportal/kosarka/reprezentacija/3004723/index.do

interview with croatian coach jasmin repesa. I will try to translate to you part where he talk's about roko: "when roko ask me to replace him I don't have anybody to put. This season he plays his best basketball of his carear. he went from one end to other, from low minutes of time he now play's more than he should because we lost our pg giachetti. He should't play for 30 mniutes because he has problems with his back and hip(i guess that's the word) so we risk to become cronic."

off topic: since canada and croatia can meat at olympic quolifying can you tell me what is your posible roster, and will nash play for you? And does Michael Meeks still plays for NT, I remeber him when he played in Croatia for Zadar?


----------



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

Boris said:


> http://www.sportal.hr/vld/sportal/kosarka/reprezentacija/3004723/index.do
> off topic: since canada and croatia can meat at olympic quolifying can you tell me what is your posible roster, and will nash play for you? And does Michael Meeks still plays for NT, I remeber him when he played in Croatia for Zadar?


here is Canada's current roster



Name Position School/Pro Club Hometown Height 
Jermaine Anderson Guard Halifax Rainmen Toronto, ON 6’2" 
Ryan Bell Guard Carleton Ravens Ottawa, ON 6’5" 
Denham Brown Guard Tisettanta Cantu (Italy) Toronto, ON 6'5" 
Sam Dalembert Centre Philadelphia 76ers Montreal, QC 6'11" 
Carl English Guard Gran Canaria (Spain) Patrick's Cove, NL 6'5" 
Olu Famutimi Forward Khimik (Ukraine) Toronto, ON 6'6" 
Levon Kendall Forward Panionios (Greece) Vancouver, BC 6'10" 
Vlad Kuljanin Centre UNC-Willmington Toronto, ON 6'10" 
Juan Mendez Forward Rishon, LZ (Israel) Montreal, QC 6'7" 
Andy Rautins Guard Syracuse University Syracuse, NY 6'5" 
David Thomas Forward Melbourne (Australia) Brampton, ON 6'8" 
Jesse Young Forward Estudiant (Spain) Peterborough, ON 6'10" 


there is also Joel Athony of the Miami Heat

It does not appear that nash will play but everyone is hoping Nash will change his mind. Michael Meeks, if i recall correctly has not played for the national team for a few years now.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

What the hell!! That hip and back thing doesn't sound good at all. Why are people not making a big deal of this?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he'll have plenty of time to rest when he's sittting on the bench next season. if his injuries were that serious, he wouldn't be playing at such a high level.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63147

9/0/5 in the win.

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=167

19/6/1 in the loss.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

!9 point on 8/12 shooting(2/4 from 3) is pretty nice....he also played 30 minutes. 6 boards from your point guard is nice as well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

13/2.6/3.2 in 30 minutes, shooting 57.5% from 2, in the euroleague. 

Euroleague Top 16 starts on Wednesday.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Top 16 time in Euroleague.

Roma lost their first to CSKA by 1. Roko with 11/2/4.

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamenumber=15&gamecode=175&phasetypecode=ts



http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=183

Big win vs Unicaja: 19/1/2+2 steals.

Roko missed Roma's last Italian league game, and they lost.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

11/1/1 in last euroleague victory
http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=207

7/2/3 in last lega A victory
http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63188


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

27 in last game
http://195.56.77.210/game/63198.html


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn, the kid is getting some touches.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Well lets hope he can come over and next season and give us some help....we need it!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

11/4/4 in top 16 loss to unicaja
http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=215


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

very interested to see if BC goes all euro (Jose and Ukic PG rotation), sign and trades Jose (TJ and Ukic PG rotation), or brings Ukic in slowly (TJ, Jose, and garbage minutes for Ukic) for the first season or so.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't think Ukic will get regular minutes in his first year in the NBA.....we may see him with TJ on the floor, Roko as the point, guarding sg's and Ford looking to score and guarding the pg's. One year spent figuring out what he brings and the making a move.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

9/3/6 in latest Lega A victory.

Roma did not make the Euroleague playoffs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

don't know how crucial the game was but Roko was huge in last Italian league game, winning by 3:

13/2/3 and his +/- was 8 greater than his closest teammate.

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63222


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice....I hope he can be that third string point guard we need.....and then move up the depth chart after a year in the NBA!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roma is currently tied for second in the Italian league with 21 wins and 10 losses.

Roko shooting 59% on 2-point field goals in the italian league.

i really think this guy can be a capable nba backup next season. even i am starting to think BC will trade one of the points because we've got (should have) Roko coming over on a cheap contract.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roma lost their latest game but boxscore isn't up yet. 

This kid's going to be nice playing the pick and roll and our PG dominated offense.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

5/2/6 in 32 minutes in win over bologna: http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63249
lorbek with a big game.


14/3/6 in Roma's previous win: http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63248


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Gorgeous Printz is still playing in the euroleague playoffs with olympiacos, or was just knocked out, starting no less. 9/5/2 getting beaten down by the powerhouse CSKA. http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=227

Georgios had 17 and 7 coming off the bench in Olympiacos' previous playoff defeat.

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?gamecode=227&pcode=AMM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Gorgeous Printz is still playing in the euroleague playoffs with olympiacos, or was just knocked out, starting no less. 9/5/2 getting beaten down by the powerhouse CSKA. http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=227
> 
> Georgios had 17 and 7 coming off the bench in Olympiacos' previous playoff defeat.
> 
> http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?gamecode=227&pcode=AMM


I wonder if he will have any impact for Toronto in the future. He has very nice size for the three (2.02 m/6'7.5" with shoes 6'9"), but I don't know what type of game he plays, gritty, soft, perimeter, spot-up, slasher....???


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, after Jamario Moon, we shouldn't rule out anybody. If the guy can defend the perimeter or rebound, he will have a chance to make our team.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i'm excited for roko. he's been fun to watch in the bits i've seen. his dribble is nutty low. he can get by pretty much anyone in europe; i don't think he'll have a penetration problem in the nba. he kinda looks like devin harris minus the shooting (which is of course what makes devin special). he's really quick and has that jitterbug down.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> I wonder if he will have any impact for Toronto in the future. He has very nice size for the three (2.02 m/6'7.5" with shoes 6'9"), but I don't know what type of game he plays, gritty, soft, perimeter, spot-up, slasher....???


i think he's an athletic garbage player for Olympiacos. has had pretty good rebounding numbers. will his level of athleticism and defensive acumen allow him to guard nba 3s? he's not a good perimeter shooter or ball handler so it's unlikely that he'd find any minutes with the Raps next year but who knows. right now it's good to see him earning productive minutes on a top team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

spuriousjones said:


> i'm excited for roko. he's been fun to watch in the bits i've seen. his dribble is nutty low. he can get by pretty much anyone in europe; i don't think he'll have a penetration problem in the nba. he kinda looks like devin harris minus the shooting (which is of course what makes devin special). he's really quick and has that jitterbug down.


Since when is Harris known for his jumper? I thought it was his defense that made him special.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

didn't really mean a jump shot, moreso scoring


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

spuriousjones said:


> didn't really mean a jump shot, moreso scoring


scoring also happens to be roko's calling card. it's the defense that you've gotta hope he can compete. i've heard he can get it done but it's usually hard to upgrade your point D with a rookie euro-baller. 

with Sam or without him we're going to continue to be a scoring team, which is why I'm confident Roko will fit pretty well. it's two way players that will make us great. 

ukic has that nice mix of length and quickness and he's got pro experience against some of the best guards in the world outside the nba. i'm confident he'll be a solid backup from year one but how much of a fall off will there actually be if one of our PGs is traded. if he can play D, you'd think there'd have to be a net gain.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

15/5/4 in game 1 of the playoffs, blowing out Tisettanta Cantu 85-59, shooting 5/7 from 2, 1/2 from 3, and 3/3 from the line.

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63261

Roma loses game 2 by 2, 73-75. Roko with 11/2/5.

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63265

Best of 5 series.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Decent start....can't wait for him to come over!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Didn't realize that he'd gotten his 3-point percentage up to 38%. Not too shabby.

(Wow, also didn't realize that Jose had gotten his euroleague 3ball up to 45% before he came over. Impressive.) 

I wonder where Ukic would go in this upcoming draft. I'd be surprised if he's not a better rookie than DJ Augustine, not that he doesn't have a few years on him, who's projected to go in the top 10.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ukic is too old now so I don't think he will be drafted that high if not at all.

I'm sure he'll outplay a lot of people in the upcoming draft though, since he should be less of a gamble than some of the younger Euro prospects that haven't even proven themselves in Europe.

I'm very excited to finally see him in a Raptors uniform next year and hopefully he can develop like Jose did once he made the transition to the NBA. He certainly has the physical tools to play in this league.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Ukic is too old now so I don't think he will be drafted that high if not at all.
> 
> I'm sure he'll outplay a lot of people in the upcoming draft though, since he should be less of a gamble than some of the younger Euro prospects that haven't even proven themselves in Europe.
> 
> I'm very excited to finally see him in a Raptors uniform next year and hopefully he can develop like Jose did once he made the transition to the NBA. He certainly has the physical tools to play in this league.


yes Ukic would outplay many of the players in this years draft - but he has realized his potential (not going to get much better at least physically) were as alot of the players in the draft have more potential but it is not tapped.

Also don't expect him to progress like Jose for sure - JC has a big spanish heart that is rare.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

listening to BC from fan590 right now http://fan590.com/media.jsp?content=20080514_103902_6716 starts about the 5:30 mark

had countless conversations with roko's agent... owned by barca, loaned to roma... euroleague's done but ital's still going... has two agents, north american and croatian... roko wants to come... has no buyout now (did last year) and is a free agent at the end of next season... croatian agent has a "different mindset toward the process"... roko wants to come... BC thinks its the time for him... "we'd" like/love to see him here... would have him as 3rd or 2nd point... some things to work on but loves his overall makeup...


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

^ **** thanks for the update SJ.
Damn he's finally coming over.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> ^ **** thanks for the update SJ.
> Damn he's finally coming over.


Not a done deal yet, but it looks like we are ready for him!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

charlz said:


> yes Ukic would outplay many of the players in this years draft - but he has realized his potential (not going to get much better at least physically) were as alot of the players in the draft have more potential but it is not tapped.
> 
> Also don't expect him to progress like Jose for sure - JC has a big spanish heart that is rare.


He doesn't really need to get that much better physically, he has a NBA body which is one of the positives about him.

I too don't expect him to improve like Calderon since not many people in the league ever improve like Jose improved in the past 2-3 years. I do think he will get better once he learns how to play in the league and get better in areas such as knocking down the mid range jump shot with regularity and defense. If you look at Jose's improvement, the bulk of the things that he's doing now are the same things that he did a few years ago. The difference is that he has improved in many smaller areas of his game and when you add that all up it has made him a lot better player.

Of course, there is always the possibility that he becomes the next Zoran Plancic. (or whatever his name is, he played for the Nets) But then again that's why he needs to hurry up and come on over so we can see what he can do.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

one thing that's disconcerting was when BC said roko's croatian agent has a different mindset on the process. i think this is the same guy that was involved in the original extortion process that kept roko from signing in the first place.

secondly, he doesn't have a buyout this year. and barca may want hom back after a good season. there's a rumour that they're going to bring in messina and start pulling out all the stops to be a major player. one thing that's working for us is the money issue--if they can engineer a buyout, at least barca can something for him before he's a free agent.

kinda weird, i'd thought he had a declining buyout each year of his deal and that we hadn't brought him over before due to the size of it in those years relative to what we could pay him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

10/2/1 in a 19 point victory in game 3.

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63269


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63273

12/2/4 in game 4, taking the series.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

semifinals start on the 31st.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sweet....his numbers are not ones that jump out at you but he seems to be consistent. The experience gained going deep into the playoffs will be valuable as well!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

spuriousjones said:


> one thing that's disconcerting was when BC said roko's croatian agent has a different mindset on the process. i think this is the same guy that was involved in the original extortion process that kept roko from signing in the first place.
> 
> secondly, he doesn't have a buyout this year. and barca may want hom back after a good season. there's a rumour that they're going to bring in messina and start pulling out all the stops to be a major player. one thing that's working for us is the money issue--if they can engineer a buyout, at least barca can something for him before he's a free agent.
> 
> kinda weird, i'd thought he had a declining buyout each year of his deal and that we hadn't brought him over before due to the size of it in those years relative to what we could pay him.


i was under that impression as well. are you sure that isn't what BC meant when he said he didn't have a buyout? that his buyout figure had declined to 0?


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> i was under that impression as well. are you sure that isn't what BC meant when he said he didn't have a buyout? that his buyout figure had declined to 0?


i seem to remember bc saying something along the lines that roko would be amenable to a buyout if the team would allow it. but my previous memory of roko's contract is closer to the situation you outlined.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

how much to buy him out?


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> how much to buy him out?


the assumption i'm going with is that roko has no buyout provision. an agreement made outside of his present contract would have to be engineered. i'm not aware of any agreement his club has beyond presently having him "on loan" to roma. depending on the consideration involved in his current situation, his team may be willing to "create" a buyout rather than receiving no return when he becomes a free agent.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63279

5/4/2 in game one of the semis. didn't shoot well from 3 but got the victory.

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63281

played very well in game 2 with 18/5/4 in 25 minutes. lead his team to the W shooting 3/4 from 2 and the stripe and 3/6 from 3.

Roma can sweep the series with a win tomorrow.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63283

Roko with 12/5/3 as Roma sweeps Avellino. He missed all 6 of his 3s but went 6/9 from inside the arc.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks like we have our back-up point guard!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Game 1 of the finals against Sienna:
http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63288
Roma loses and Roko scores 8 points in 19 minutes (not much else)

Game 2:
http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63289
Roma loses and Roko has 11/2/4 in 27 minutes

Game 3:
http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63290
Roko has 14/4/3 but Rome loses again.

Game 4 is on tuesday. hopefully Roko can step it up and get a W.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63291

12/2/3 winning Game 4 of the Finals.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

if nothing he has looked steady!


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

His assist totals are not that great. However, Euro leagues are far less generous than North American ball when it comes to scoring assists. Is he actually a good passer? I know he can score in bunches, but I'd rather a backup PG focus on passing first.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

His assist numbers are just fine for Europe. I think they're around the same level as Jose's before he came over. Roko's a very capable passer.

However, you usually want an offensive spark from your backup PG, especially if you've got a guy like Jose starting, and Roko promises to be provide just that. He's come a long way as a floor general over the last few years and he's got the midrange game to be very effective in our pick and roll system.

from Draftexpress:
"While at 6-5 he has many characteristics that you would like to see from a good shooting guard, there is no doubt that he is a pure PG. Roko has good natural playmaking instincts and exceptional court vision, knowing how to create high-percentage shots for his teammates. Based on the flashy no-look and behind the back type passes he has in his repertoire you could say that he is pretty creative with the ball in his hands. He is also a good decision maker who excels in transition. In the half court set he has improved and now has become better at getting all of his teammates involved. Because of his size he can see over the top of most defenders and occasionally shows some post up skills against smaller guards."

and that from 3 years ago, before refining his PG game against top flight international competition. he's been criticized for his ability to distribute in the past but he's come a long way and is now a legit starting PG.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'd love an in-depth review of his play this season. as i haven't really been able to watch him. anyone have anything to report?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roko's season in Europe is finally over. Roma lost in game 5 81-92. Roko had 17/2/1.

http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63292

Time for him to hit the weights, work on his NBA 3, and captain our summer league team. I'm looking forward to it.

Is Croatia still fighting for an Olympic birth? Roko's going to have some damn good basketball experience by the time he finally suits up for his first NBA season.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

when i've seen him he's made me think of some weird mix of devin harris and manu


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

spuriousjones said:


> when i've seen him he's made me think of some weird mix of devin harris and manu


strangely enough, that's pretty close to my mental image of him. he's a forward driving point man, preferring to attack and stretch out off one foot rather than two, unless he's pulling up for the J. great length, great ball handling, fast, and creative. he's got that "eurostep" that Manu is known for. like Harris, he needs to work on his 3 ball off the catch but shoots a great percentage from inside the arc. he can pull you back, get some speed, make a move, and finish with the layup. 

i'm curious to see if he has much in the way of slashing skills. and if his defense has improved as much as we've heard.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

he has a herky-jerky style that people seemed to have trouble anticipating, combined with a super low dribble, and good speed shifting, he made it look like its easy for him to get by guys, at least at that level of competition. he looked like a great slasher.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Roko's season in Europe is finally over. Roma lost in game 5 81-92. Roko had 17/2/1.
> 
> http://195.56.77.208/game/?id=63292
> 
> ...


yes, we are in group with Puerto Rico and Camerun. Also he will not play summer league because Croatia already started preparations for summer olympic qualifys. he will join team for five days, he was given rest by couch because he just finished season


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Boris said:


> yes, we are in group with Puerto Rico and Camerun. Also he will not play summer league because Croatia already started preparations for summer olympic qualifys. he will join team for five days, he was given rest by couch because he just finished season


is is certain he won't play in the summer league? it won't start for some time.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

isn't summer league aroud same time when olympic qualyifications? I don't usualy folow summer league so I just assumed that summer league is in july.? And also he is still under contract with Barcelona. Doubt that they woud let him play summer leauge while he is still their player. Toronto needs to buyout his contract first, I guss.? 

As for his situation in Barca I dubt that he will play for them next season. They are in some kind ribulding mode and their PG are Lakovic and Sanchez one of the best in euroleague and it is probabley only thing that they won't change.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

if he's coming to toronto next year, that will be taken care of before summerleague.

not sure about the timing of qualifiers and such but i do remember bellineli playing on the warriors' summer team and for italy


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

roko might do well to get some rest before training camp. kid will have played a lot of ball this year.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

spuriousjones said:


> if he's coming to toronto next year, that will be taken care of before summerleague.
> 
> not sure about the timing of qualifiers and such but i do remember bellineli playing on the warriors' summer team and for italy


it was difrent because EC started in september and qualifiers starts july 14th, ends july 20th, and if we qualify team will just continiue their preparations so probably no time for summer league this year:biggrin:


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Roko Leni Ukic, Croatian point guard, who had valid contract with Barcelona but was loaned to Lottomatica Roma last year, won’t continue his career with the Spanish team. Spanish newspaper “Marca” is writing that Barca set Ukic free and gave him freedom to find new club. 


This could mean that Ukic is heading toward Toronto Raptors who selected him as 41. pick at the 2005 draft. With the departure of TJ Ford, who was traded to Indiana Pacers, Toronto has only one point guard remaining – Spaniard Jose Manuel Calderon and desperately needs backup for him. 



The situation is very strange because Barcelona remained with backup point guard few days ago when Pepe Sanchez left them for Real Madrid. Jaka Lakovic is now the lone PG in the team but new one should be known soon. Main target is Terell McIntyre, who played for Siena Montepaschi and was the best PG in the Eurolegue. 

link: http://www.talkbasket.net/news/turnaround-ukic-free-agent-could-go-to-nba.html


----------

